# This is harder than it looks..



## Kyoji (Oct 21, 2006)

Figured I'd have a hand at some pixel animation; dang. Props to guys like Takam who can just belt this stuff out, its not easy! Animating it isnt exactly the easiest thing to do in the world either...

Anyway, I'm referring to my signature. Took me awhile.. dang image ready.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 21, 2006)

looks nice.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 21, 2006)

That's beautiful!
Much respect, top job!


----------



## Eruonen (Oct 21, 2006)

Reminds me of the Gorillaz... Feel Good Inc. and El Manaña.

Very nice!


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice that looks awesome Kyoji!

Very well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can certainly appreciate how hard pixel animation is but I think you pulled it off nicely. Great sig.


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ Oct 21 2006 said:


> Reminds me of the Gorillaz... Feel Good Inc. and El Manaña.
> 
> Very nice!



Yup, the floating island.. really cool -the videos and your sign Kyoji-


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 23, 2006)

Updated with light and sound.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 23, 2006)

hehe nice, I knew you'd update it. cant wait to see what else you have in store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just a thought, but wouldn't it be nicer if the song was replaying?


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> hehe nice, I knew you'd update it. cant wait to see what else you have in store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose. If you want to hear it again, click the signature to stop playback, then again to restart it. I dont really see the point in having a long or looping song, as most people aren't going to sit there and listen to it y'know?


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 23, 2006)

woow the sound.... amazing man. The whole sig is amazing....


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2006)

Pretty damned sweet! Been a while since we've seen something from you, it was definitely worth the wait


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you very much everyone!
I've been in a bit of a creative "schlump" recently; but I couldn't live with myself if I didn't give this idea of mine some justice.


----------



## lil_fighter (Oct 24, 2006)

Did you animate that background yourself? Just wondering because it kinda looks like the outside in Cave Story

But anyways, awesome sig man, the music rocks too!


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(lil_fighter @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Did you animate that background yourself? Just wondering because it kinda looks like the outside in Cave Story
> 
> But anyways, awesome sig man, the music rocks too!


Yea, I did animate it myself. I got some -heavy- inspiration from Cave Story, i love the art in the game, its amazing.


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 24, 2006)

this is probably not but the music... did you make that as well. Can u pm me where I can find the music?


----------



## Moneo (Oct 24, 2006)

Not bad.

Made me think of this: http://www.samorost.net/samorost1/


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 24, 2006)

The music is from the Howl's Moving castle OST; a compilation of Heartbeat and Sky Stroll. 

@Moneo: If it made you think of Samarost, thats an immense compliment!


----------



## Dragonsend (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks really good.


----------

